# Winter Tyres - The Motor Insurance Commitment



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

To reduce uncertainty, the Association of British Insurers (ABI) have produced 'Winter Tyres - The Motor Insurance Commitment', which most Insurers have signed up to.

Provided that the winter tyres meet and are fitted in accordance with the vehicle manufacturers' specifications and are in a roadworthy condition, most Insurers now don't need notifying. Some will still need to be notified, although they are not imposing terms.

http://www.abi.org.uk/Information/C...r_Tyres__The_Motor_Insurance_Committment.aspx

People should no longer experience the problems they may have had in the past and it is good to see that most Insurers have recognised that winter tyres can have a positive impact on improving road safety. :thumb:


----------



## GerryH (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for that, saved me a call to the insurance company!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I phoned my insurers (Esure) just last week to inform them I'd fitted my winter tyres. They were fine about it except the comment the girl made in closing. It went along the lines of "please remember to remove them in the spring as winter tyres don't grip as well as normal tyres in warmer conditions". I didn't question the point but was a bit miffed as the inference seemed to be that if I left them on and had to make a claim, say next June, I wouldn't be covered, although to be fair she didn't exactly say that. My winter tyres, a well respected brand, most likely perform better in warmer conditions than the drivers running around with "the cheapest ones available" fitted and I bet they aren't told off by their insurers about their grip level!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Franco50 said:


> Thanks for posting. I phoned my insurers (Esure) just last week to inform them I'd fitted my winter tyres. They were fine about it except the comment the girl made in closing. It went along the lines of "please remember to remove them in the spring as winter tyres don't grip as well as normal tyres in warmer conditions". I didn't question the point but was a bit miffed as the inference seemed to be that if I left them on and had to make a claim, say next June, I wouldn't be covered, although to be fair she didn't exactly say that. My winter tyres, a well respected brand, most likely perform better in warmer conditions than the drivers running around with "the cheapest ones available" fitted and I bet they aren't told off by their insurers about their grip level!


She cant they are E marked and eec aproved..... They don't refuse a claim such as someone has a set of "Rapid fit" £20 a corner specials down to 1.611111mm when they pile it up in the rain...


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Directline simply asked to be notified when I put them on / took them off with no additional charges being levied.


----------

